# Whats a good price for a custom 700



## DAF (Feb 14, 2012)

Looking to do some trading and the guy has a Custom Remington 700 308 Sniper Rifle, Night Force 5.5 x22 Mil Dot Scope does any one know a fare price


----------



## DeerEngineer (Mar 4, 2012)

Scope alone is worth $1200 used, and a custom 700 probably $1000. JMO.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

A custom 700 could be anywhere from $1k to ??? Lots of variables in custom rifles that can drastically influence the price. A McMillian stock alone could be worth $500. Need more details on the rifle to get a better idea.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Offer him a $1000.00 and go from there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

The word "custom" means squat. 

Custom rifles could be anything from a $50 POS to a full blown tear down and rebuild on the best equipment using the best techniques and the best parts.

I assume it's a pretty nice rifle considering what scope is on it but with out any details it's real hard to say.


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Post up some pics and more info....:whistling:


----------

